# Turnkey EBook Store V1.1



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't see where my sales are linked to my PayPal account. How does PayPal know who to send the money to?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

normally you are sent to a sales confirmation page in PP where you confirm the purchase. There you'll see who is getting paid.
Also if it is a regular payment then it will be listed under "Products&Services" recurring payments ( at the bottom).

And welcome to TSG


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

I will check that out. The reason I am concerned is that my PayPal email address is not the same as the email I used to set up EBook Store.


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and I am going to check this out!


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

I looked into it and I don't even get as far as the payment page. I have attached a screenshot that shows what I get when I try. I have no idea who Liz Hansen is!


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

If you mean you cannot get into your PP account then contact PP and tell them whats happened.
It could be a technical error or something worse.
As soon as you can change your password.


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

I can get into my PP account through the internet. The problem is when I try to purchase an ebook from my Turnkey Ebook Store site here is the sequence of events I am experiencing:

choose product (add to cart)
checkout
- at this point the invoice appears
gift certificate offer appears
continue
connecting to PayPal server
then I get a message saying unable to process at this time, return to [email protected]

I assume from this that my account is trying to connect to PayPal but is unable to. I must have something set up wrong. And who the heck is Liz Hansen?

I need help setting up the connection to PayPal. My PP account is in good order, but Turnkey Ebook Store is not properly connected to it.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Google [email protected]
First result: http://www.maianscriptworld.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=4224



> i have fixed the problem it was in admin=> settings => paypal settings i had not changed my site address or email thanks!


i.e., You didn't set it up yet.
You did read the instructions that came with the script, right?


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

That sounds like a pretty condescending reply. Of course I read the instructions! This is NOT an easy setup for someone that hasn't done it before. I have seen others having a lot of trouble with it too.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

LS has a reputation for being rather patronising,I'm sure he means well otherwise he'd not spend his time here trying to help but sometimes his manner can get a little wearing.
Well ....maybe "sometimes" is being generous


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the support! Have you actually set up this EBook Store software?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

My advice is quick and to the point. If I didn't want to help, I'd not post. 

That software doesn't look very good, to be honest.
I'd look into this WP plugin: http://www.phpurchase.com/


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

I would really appreciate your help if you are willing. I am new to all this stuff, and it is like reading a foreign language.

I can't figure out where to link to my PayPal account.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

(content removed)

Aside from that, not sure I can offer more help.

Some of this may be hardcoded in PHP/etc files, or maybe it's hidden in a backend.


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

How do I send you a PM?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Click the link from the drop down menu when you click LS's name.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*lordsmurf*, we don't allow asking for PM help here, we keep all the tech support in the forums. As a long time member, here, you certainly should know that.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

reader-green and wcposter,

Why are you posting using two difference usernames? It's against the rules to have two user accounts. Please le me know which one you want to keep and I'll delete the other one.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> *lordsmurf*, we don't allow asking for PM help here, we keep all the tech support in the forums. As a long time member, here, you certainly should know that.


I don't help via PMs.

I was seeking login information only, to see the issue better. There's no other way to help this poster. I doubt he/she would want that info posted in public in the forum. If that's not allowed, and private info cannot be sent via private messages, then I guess I'm done with this thread. Good luck to the OP.

Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

lordsmurf said:


> I don't help via PMs.
> 
> I was seeking login information only, to see the issue better. There's no other way to help this poster. I doubt he/she would want that info posted in public in the forum. If that's not allowed, and private info cannot be sent via private messages, then I guess I'm done with this thread. Good luck to the OP.
> 
> Thanks.


We don't support asking for log in information any more than we do allowing remote assistance as it's much too risky.


----------



## wcposter (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry, wcposter is the correct one.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

wcposter said:


> sorry, wcposter is the correct one.


OK, thanks. I'll merge the other one into wcposter.


----------

